# 8 year old boy wants to play football



## dean thompson (Mar 3, 2015)

Just moved to HK and my son wants to play football. Any clubs he can join?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It would perhaps help if you mentioned your location in Hong Kong


----------



## akiwong (Mar 12, 2015)

dean thompson said:


> Just moved to HK and my son wants to play football. Any clubs he can join?


There are plenty of minor league, plus school team, the best person to ask will be your kid's sport teacher.

As siobhanwf said, it will help if you can mention where you locate


----------

